# Adventures of Mr. Blob- the travelling Sea hare



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

So some of you know Mr Thang ( GtaReef) was wonderful enough to donate a sea hare with the condition that will pass along.

I was the lucky first owner, but I have received a few messages so ill make a list of Mr Blolb travels. You can add yourself to the list and eventually you'll get it. But I would like it back eventually as I'm afraid hair algae is a something permanently installed.in my tank. Mr blob is huge so it will clean your tank pretty fast. Will die if there is no algae.
few conditions: 
not going to a new tank
- you have to have some. + trader feedback score-
- you have to pass it along to someone in need when done
- you need to have a substantial amount of algae

List

Letigrama
Cerebrous
Letigrama
jd81



CHEERS


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Whoo Hooo.... I'm on the list!!! will definitely pass on after he runs out of food!


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Can you add me to the list please. Thanks


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*idea*

can we post a before and after pic of what mr blob does .....

where do u get a sea hare from I have never seen them in the stores is this a online order or does any of the locals sell them


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

tom g said:


> where do u get a sea hare from I have never seen them in the stores is this a online order or does any of the locals sell them


SUM had them a few weeks ago, don't know if they still have or not.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Mr Blob is such a great idea!!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

TOM - BA had tons on Mississauga for $14.99 on boxing week....


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sea hare*

u know now that u mentioned it I remember seeing them on the bottom row of tanks but didn't pay any attention to them .
hows the clown babies


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

jd81 said:


> Can you add me to the list please. Thanks


added!

If any member of the list cannot come pick up- or pass- it will go on to the next person.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Should have pics posted to prove the need for Mr. Blob- and after pics too!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

tom g said:


> can we post a before and after pic of what mr blob does .....
> 
> where do u get a sea hare from I have never seen them in the stores is this a online order or does any of the locals sell them


I am adding a pic of Mr Blob. i ll do a before and after soon... light are out now, to cry for my lost clown fry,


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

tom g said:


> u know now that u mentioned it I remember seeing them on the bottom row of tanks but didn't pay any attention to them .
> hows the clown babies


yes, they were in a lower tank- they looked like Mr Blob but a bit smaller.

Clown eggs are gone on day #9. i know the clowns didnt eat the eggs, they were fanning them until this morning... I think they hatched during the day. I am moving the rock into the frag tank next time...


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Letigrama said:


> added!
> 
> If any member of the list cannot come pick up- or pass- it will go on to the next person.


Thank you


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

little interesting update for everyone...

three days ago Mr Blob was gone. I mean, this thing is huge, was nowhere to be seen.

I looked everywhere.... nothing. I waited, figured it was behind a rock. Next morning, nothing, I thought, damn, this thing is dead and will shoot and ammonia spike in my tank.

All of the sudden, a litte peak to the back of his body, under the sand, whaaattt ! I was like, that;'s it, is dead! then i see that the back hole was pooing  and noticed a very slight movement under the sand.
So I figured since is not dead yet, let me do some research. Well, yes, it happens to be the sea hare will bury itself in sand to rest, sometimes for days. 

I let him rest and last night all of the sudden he came out to eat like crazy. This morning, hes back under the sand. Almost completely except the breathing holes are unexposed but is totally impossible to find him! I thought this is super cool behaviour and wanted to warn you all if you ever get a sea hare, is not dead! just sleeping.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow! I bought two sea hares during boxing week and they've disappeared... I wonder if they're still alive then? Hmmm... I hope so.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Norman said:


> Wow! I bought two sea hares during boxing week and they've disappeared... I wonder if they're still alive then? Hmmm... I hope so.


i dont know since boxing day.... did they ever come out and were active?
I read they go out for days. Mr Blob so far hasnt been more than 2 days out.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Letigrama said:


> i dont know since boxing day.... did they ever come out and were active?
> I read they go out for days. Mr Blob so far hasnt been more than 2 days out.


I saw them the first two days.. Then they disappeared. They were quite large... I don't understand... Could my pistol shrimp or my blue legged crabs be responsible for their disappearance?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I got one from fragbox a few months ago, but he died. I think it was because my algae outbreak was so far gone he had a heart attack once he realized what he was expected to do


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

50seven said:


> I got one from fragbox a few months ago, but he died. I think it was because my algae outbreak was so far gone he had a heart attack once he realized what he was expected to do


That must be why mine are gone! Did you find it's body?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Norman said:


> That must be why mine are gone! Did you find it's body?


Yeah. I had been following his movements closely, so once he stopped his progress, I poked around in the rock around the area and found his ugly little corpse. I felt bad for him, but was more angry at the evil GHA from hell that was the real problem in the first place.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Damn. I got some hair algae from my recent acquisitions. Aside from this solution what else can you do to get rid of it? I honestly thought I wouldn't get hair algae if my nitrates were low. guess NOT!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Nitrates will feed it and phosphates will make it thrive. deal with both now before it destroys your life. Just read the last few months of grief in my build thread...


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah I've seen it... I'm going to put all the mangroves I got BACK into the tank.. (my nitrates were 0.. boohooo)


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Try a leattus nudibranch 

Ba has them on sale for $8 this week I think


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I measured my nitrates again and they are 0. I am wondering if the recently high tank temps had something to do with this. I recently replaced my old heater with a bigger one and had it set to 76 but found my temp to be at 82! could this cause the outbreak of hair algae? I do have a skimmer and it was doing a decent job (thus 0 nitrates I presume).


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

cerebrous said:


> Try a leattus nudibranch
> 
> Ba has them on sale for $8 this week I think


I'm squeamish about the look of lettus nudi... looks too much like icky slugs. if it was really colourful I'd have them in there in a heartbeat!

I hear yellow tangs eat hair algae.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

I presume you do not run GFO or phosban in a reactor? GFO will greatly reduce your phosphates -- and can drop it to zero depending on your media (zero can harm your coral though as you do need *some* phosphates). 

GFO certainly is the easiest method to prevent it.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Please remove me from a list. It was false alarm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I say this from the most painful of experiences. Deal with the excess nitrate and phosphate rather than finding someone to eat the stuff. 

There are lots of critters that are purported to eat hair algae. Which they will do, and then poop it all out and feed the growth of more algae. 

Better off to starve it. The only thing I don't like about GFO is the additional iron it puts in the water can sometimes look unsightly when it settles on stuff. Seachem Phosguard doesn't do that. But running a reactor is really only effective for maintenance or in a small tank. If you already have an outbreak, you may need to to large WC's or start dosing vodka, etc. or even resort to desperate measures such as I have done. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I got a lawnmower blennie - did the trick for me. 
I agree though you have to take care of the chemistry too. I run phosban 24/7 and along with the blennie I have no algae in the tank at all.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

sig said:


> Please remove me from a list. It was false alarm


I will Greg, I am glad!!!


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

*Exploding*

My hair algea not going away.. Will continue the water changing


----------

